# Shiny!



## autumnwillow (May 8, 2018)

I am always amazed by how gold looks. Please post your current work!


----------



## Lou (May 8, 2018)

What a beauty!


----------



## everydayisalesson (May 8, 2018)

Looks like a golden candy bar, looks good enough to eat. Talk about an expensive meal.

Really beautiful job.

Mike


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 8, 2018)

That's a nice smooth finish autumn. Did you have a large fan flame on it as it cooled?

Dave


----------



## cuchugold (May 9, 2018)

Another one bites the dust: Smuggler caught in the Caribbean... :lol:

"current work"... :roll:

PS: Your refined ingot looks beautiful.


----------



## autumnwillow (May 9, 2018)

Lou said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you. Please post your bars! :G :G :G 



FrugalRefiner said:


> That's a nice smooth finish autumn. Did you have a large fan flame on it as it cooled?
> 
> Dave



No fan flame on it. Just hot iron mold. Not glowing red. Before I made the pour I put the iron mold on top of the crucible. As soon as the soot starts to smoke I let it sit there for just another 10 secs then go for the pour.

Cuchugold is that you in the pic? Haha


----------



## cuchugold (May 9, 2018)

autumnwillow said:


> Cuchugold is that you in the pic? Haha



Sometimes doing nothing, and patiently watching your enemies fall one by one is the best course of action.


----------



## Lou (May 9, 2018)

Reading much Art of War there in the jungle?


----------



## cuchugold (May 9, 2018)

Good suggestion!. Finishing "The Prince" now... :lol:


----------



## cuchugold (May 10, 2018)

"Archie" didn't read much about anything, but he got very "lucky" for a long time... Now he's lost it all.

"Stupid faces appear in public places". Anonymous?.

Pride and greed. Never confuse luck with skill. Welcome to the precious metal business...


----------



## g_axelsson (May 10, 2018)

Chucugold, you seem to have a personal interest in this guy... are you from Venezuela?

http://elnewyorktimes.com/2018/05/alberto-ardila-olivares-velvet-update-czar-of-the-illicit-traffic-of-venezuelan-gold-arrested/

I fail to see what it has to do with Autumnwillow's wonderful gold button. Those bars are just ugly.  

Göran


----------



## cuchugold (May 10, 2018)

g_axelsson said:


> Those bars are just ugly.
> Göran


 Ugly like $5 million. I wonder who owns that gold right now...
I agree that willow's bar has a better color. 
Only a passing interest in "Archie". :lol:


----------



## glorycloud (May 10, 2018)

Start your own thread and vent if you must. That would be the polite thing to do.

There is a "rogues gallery" here that may be better suited. This gallery is
for pretty and shiny things like Autumnwillow's. 8)


----------



## cuchugold (May 11, 2018)

I feel that willow does not mind, but if he does, feel free to move or erase my entertaining posts.


----------



## crbaker41 (May 11, 2018)

very nice well done


----------



## anachronism (May 12, 2018)

Willow it looks good. Regardless of whether you listen to anything I say, its still good gold. Well done.


----------



## Geometals (May 13, 2018)

Beautiful. I normally sell my gold and have no need to make it beautiful or pure. Very nice work.


----------



## autumnwillow (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply I wasn't able to access the forum for a while which was apparently due to a DNS error.



cuchugold said:


> I feel that willow does not mind, but if he does, feel free to move or erase my entertaining posts.


I don't mind don't worry! 



anachronism said:


> Willow it looks good. Regardless of whether you listen to anything I say, its still good gold. Well done.


I do listen to what every member says here. If I didn't reply to your post that means I've either have considered doing it without any further questions asked.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 13, 2018)

My latest work 

Doesn't look as nice as yours though!


----------

